# PWP Sack Lunch, Alu Sweet Midget and a Milbro style shooter



## Metropolicity (Aug 22, 2013)

Some interesting stuff came in the mail today...so much love from the UK and PawPaw himself.


----------



## JuanWayne (Oct 22, 2012)

Gotta love that Sack Lunch!


----------



## Pawpawsailor (Jun 8, 2012)

Very humbled by your kind remarks. I hope you enjoy the Sack Lunch...


----------



## Metropolicity (Aug 22, 2013)

Pawpawsailor said:


> Very humbled by your kind remarks. I hope you enjoy the Sack Lunch...


It's crazy how many layers are involved! I am still trying to count.

Do you remember how many layers? I recently came into your fire Tiger and I read it was over 100 layers.

Edit: perry tells me it's about 82 layers


----------



## GrayWolf (May 14, 2012)

What a great haul! Everyone of them is beautiful. Love the work from PawPaw. I have one in wood exactly like the cast aluminum one...if fits the hand soooo well.

Congrats on a great day.

Todd


----------

